# San Pedro de Lima y su magia



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

*SAN PEDRO DE LIMA​*







La primera imagen es un tributo al nombre original de la Iglesia: San Pablo, realizada por el escultor-arquitecto-pintor Matias Maestro. A su lado se encuentra un balcon de estilo barroco-mudejar y todo esta enclavado en una nave renacentista.
Es probablemente una foto que describe mucho de esta iglesia, y sus transformaciones a traves de los tiempos.

*Un poco de historia:*
Si nos remontamos al S. XVII, vemos una Lima que recien estaba empezando o culminando sus principales monumentos, esos que hoy engalanan nuestra ciudad y le dan ese toque unico.
En ese siglo, exactamente en 1623, la compañia de Jesus decidio construir un templo de mayores dimensiones al que ya tenian. Para esto, el italiano Duran Mastrilli trae los planos del "Gesu" de Roma para hacer un templo inspirado en estos, que se inaugura en 1638. El retablo más antiguo conservado en el templo data de este periodo, el de San Estanislao de Kotksa, actualmente al principio de la nave evangelio.
Durante toda su historia, la iglesia sufrio modificaciones, que fueron cambiando su rostro. La principal de ellas, a fines del Siglo XVII fue la incorporacion de los grandes retablos, pinturas claroscuras y distintas ornamentaciones barrocas principalmente en las naves laterales, muchas de las cuales se han perdido en la historia, principalmente durante la expulsion de la compañia de Jesus de los dominios españoles.
En este periodo no-jesuitico del templo, este es asumido por la congregacion de San Felipe Neri, los cuales, a fines del XVIII e inicios del XIX empiezan a engalanar la iglesia con elementos neoclasicos, tales como los retablos mayor y de las reliquias, en desmedro del espiritu barroco anterior.
Ya a fines del XIX, Pierola modifica las torres originales dandole un aspecto gotico, para que, posteriormente, en 1940 Hector Velarde les de un aspecto "interpretado" de las originales.
El templo que tenemos hoy es una herencia de cientos años de estilos, variaciones y gran labor artística... asi que con una vista en planta, empezaremos la visita a este templo, espero les guste:








A: Nave Evangelio - B: Nave Central - C: Nave Espistola

Una vista rapida a los exteriores, de estilo renacentista, reformados por Pierola y re-reformados por Hector Velarde. Los detalles en Piedra de la fachada son originales.








Un detalle es que el templo cuenta con 3 puertas, hecho atribuido solo a las catedrales. Se dice que solo se pueden tener abiertas dos por disposicion del Vaticano. A ver si alguien completa la historia jijijiji.








*Click aqui para ampliar*

Fachada del Convento:








*Click aqui para ampliar*

-----------------

Y empezamos el interior con B: Nave central :happy:

La nave central es de concepción renacentista, proyectada por el creador de la Iglesia, es la que guarda mas el diseño original de la misma.

1. Altar mayor (1B) visto desde la nave central:








El altar mayor es de estilo Neoclasico, diseñado por Matias maestro, representa en su parte superior la asuncion de Maria flanqueada por la santisima trinidad.
En el cuerpo inferior, apreciamos tres imagenes: San Pedro a la izquierda, El corazon de Jesus al centro y San Pablo a la derecha. separados por hermosas columnas doricas laminadas en pan de oro. Espectacular .

2. Cupula:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

La tipica del Peru XD, sin tambor, pegada al abside de la iglesia, sobre un amplio crucero y sin mucha ornamentacion .

3. La nave central vista desde la evangelio, se nota el porte renacentista original, el cual le aporta esos aires imponentes que a veces carecen las iglesias barrocas:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

4. Pulpito: Barroco TOTAL XD:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

Seguimos con A: Nave Evangelio:

5. Retablo de San Estanislao de Kotska (1A): Propio del renacimiento español, es el retablo mas antiguo de la Iglesia. Sencillo pero con encanto.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

6. Retablo de la familia de la Virgen (2A): De estilo barroco, muestra en su escena central a Santa Ana, San Joaquin y la virgen maria de niña. Recomiendo ampliar la foto, al igual que para el resto de retablos para que asi puedan apreciar todos sus detalles.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

7. Pespectiva del mismo retablo en SUPER HDR XD:










8. Retablo de la Anunciacion (3A): De estilo barroco (again!), en hornacina central muestra una hermosa y bien lograda escena de la anunciacion a la virgen maria vista por Dios padre, casi teatral.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

9. Retablo de San Francisco Javier (4A): No le tome foto, esta en restauracion , pero tengo fotos viejolinas. En su hornacina principal esta San Francisco Javier XD tallado por Juan Martinez de Montañes, famoso tallador sevillano. Debo resaltar que es el retablo mas ornamentado de la iglesia.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

10. Una vista rarita del mismo :










*Click aqui para ampliar*

11. Retablo del Cristo de la Contriccion (5A): Es uno de los mas elaborados del templo, esta todo tallado, no tiene ni una sola pintura y cuenta con paneles de madera que representan escenas de la pasion, muerte y resurreccion de cristo. Este retablo es facilmente entendido en forma vertical.. mirenlo, es super interesante .










*Click aqui para ampliar*

12. Vista en perspectiva del mismo , ahora sin HDR:










13. Retablo de San Ignacio de Loyola (6A): Para muchos es el mas hermoso del templo. Es una interpretacion en el barroco limeño de los altares laterales de la Iglesia de San Ignacio en Roma. Sus grandes columnas salomonicas y esa talla fina en cedro negro de Nicaragua sorprenden a cualquiera... como dato curioso, cada vez que he llevado a un extrangero a conocer esta iglesia, este ha sido lo que mas les sorprendio del templo.










14. Vista desde la Nave Epistola:










*Click aqui para agrandar*

15. En perspectiva:








Esta es la vista que sorprende a muchos XD. Como detalle los pequeños cuadros que posee el retablo son aparentemente de origen flamenco.

16. Capilla de la Virgen de los Remedios (7A): La foto me salio horrenda XD, no me gusta :S, pero bueno, vale el afan documental. La imagen central (o sea, la virgen) es una de las mas antiguas de America, tanto que hasta presenta varios elementos goticos (la silla es posterior). Fue obviamente traida por los españoles XD.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

17. Detalle de la ornamentacion caracteristica de esta nave... valga la redundancia, cada arco es distinto, a pesar de mantener grandes similitudes entre si:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

Noten la expresion del cristo en la pintura inferior... es increiblemente dramatica!

Y ahora... pasamos a la Nave Epistola (C)

18. Area libre donde se encuentra la virgen de fatima y la cruz del baratillo. Tambien se encuentra el acceso a la capilla de la penitenciaria (1C). En la foto, la virgen de Fatima.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

19. Retablo de la Virgen de la O (2C): Uno de mis favoritos del templo, esa combinacion de pinturas con policromias y el dorado le dan un toque muy estilizado y soberbio. Otro detalle es que a sus lados cuenta con pinturas 100% mestizas.










20. Retablo de San Luis Gonzaga (3C): Al igual que el anterior, tiene un barroco mas temperado, tiene un par de detalles muy lindos que especificare despues:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

21. Retablo de San Francisco de Borja (4C): Otro de mis favoritos, a diferencia de los dos anterior cuenta con un barroco mas explosivo, su guardapolvos o terminacion es espectacular!. La hornacina central es ocupada por el santo titular, obra tambien de Martinez de Montañes.
Hace falta una restauracion, que ya viene, puesto que luego del de San Francisco Javier este es el que sigue. Cabe resaltar que en este retablo se encuentra una de mis piezas favoritas de San Pedro, ya la veran mas adelante.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

22. Retablo de la Virgen de Loreto (5C): Al igual que el de la contriccion cuenta con paneles tallados. Me llama la atencion la rigidez de la imagen titular.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

23. Detalle del retablo: Es al parecer, una envejecida Santa Ana.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

24. Retablo de las Reliquias (6C): De transicion al neoclasico, este retablo cobija las reliquias traidas de Roma para este templo, se encuentran desde restos de martires del cristianismo (no recuerdo de que catacumba romana) hasta una (supuesta) espina de la corona de cristo. La imagen central es la sagrada familia y en la hornacina superior se encuentraba el angel de la guarda, al parecer en restauracion.










25. Cristo de la Buena Muerte (7C): Talla de Juan de Mesa, noten el dramatismo del cristo, y como su hornacina barroca se va perdiendo en la nave renacentista. Obviamente San Juan y la dolorosa son obra de otro tallador.










*Click aqui para ampliar*

26. Vista de Nave Epistola: Y a su vez una descripcion de como son las naves laterales. En principio, la base de estas es renacentista, sobre la cual se coloca un "piel" barroca con un tallado en madera que es distinto en cada arco y pinturas claroscuras de distintos autores. En la parte inferior tienen azulejos sevillanos .








​
Y Lejto, se termino la primera parte del tour... pero falta ALGO MUY IMPORTANTE: DETALLES.
En el barroco los detalles forman parte importante de la arquitectura, por lo que nombrare algunos que me gustaron mucho.

27. Las pinturas de Juan de Valdes Leal que representan escenas de la vida de San Ignacio . Aqui la primera:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

28. Otra pintura 










*Click aqui para ampliar*

30. Oooootra pintura 








Ahora, detalles en los retablos:

31. El del Cristo de la contriccion esta rodeado de policromias de la pasion de Cristo, aqui una de ellas:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

32. El retablo de San Francisco Javier este en restauracion 










*Click aqui para ampliar*

33. Detalle del ya restaurado retablo de la anunciacion:










34. Se les hace conocido? XD. Probablemente sea del mismo autor que la replica procesional, tienen mucha similitud:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

35. Hermoso Nazareno, casi en la puerta 










36. Hermosa virgen piadosa de Pedro de Mena en el retablo de San Luis Gonzaga. Toda una obra de arte, pequeña, pero hermosisima:










*Click aqui para ampliar*

37. Aguila sobre toro... en el retablo de San Francisco de Borja... alguien sabe que puede significar o.o?










*Click aqui para ampliar*

38. Y finalmente uno de mis detalles favoritos de toda la Iglesia, el San Jose que ocupa la hornacina inferior del retablo de San Francisco de Borja. Es un retablo muy sugestivo que intenta explicar de manera muy clara la idea que si bien San Jose crio a Jesus, el no era su padre.
Esta policromia, representa a San Jose en actitud de aconsejar, pero en respuesta, Jesus le levanta el dedo en señal que el no es su padre . Interesante no? XD.








Esa explicacion la lei en un libro sobre San Pedro , de la coleccion "Orgullos del Peru", a ver si alguno tiene otra teoria jijijiji.

Buehhhh ahora si, ese fue TOOOOODOOOO el thread XD, espero les haya gustado porque me costo mucho trabajo hacerlo.. tiempo que "de porrazo" no hacia un thread, ya que los grandes que hago, normalmente iba armando el post en mis ratos libres hasta por fin poderlo postear XDDDD. Pero ahora que estoy de vacas aqui esta... solo espero les guste mucho .

Slds.


*(Aclaración siempre necesaria, el (c) de estas fotos indica copyright, que están protegidas plenamente por derechos de autor por lo que su copia y/o modificación es una infracción a las leyes correspondientes ante lo cual tengo la potestad de tomar acciones contra su plagio, si alguien las desea debe enviarme un mensaje personal para conversar sobre ello).*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La dedicacion que pones en cada uno de tus temitas es lo que mas me gusta, ademas de tus lindas fotos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

estas mas que listo para publicar un libro con tus fotos y tener exito. Gran calidad! Felicidades


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Que te puedo (y me permito hablar por el resto, TE PODEMOS) decir manuel, Excelentes fotos, felicitaciones y gracias.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Manolo : excelente...como siempre !!!!*

Increíble el amor,la pasión,la idolatría que le tienes al Centro Histórico de Lima,más meritorio aún,siendo tú fuera de Lima y que des el ejemplo a tantos limeños de amar la parte más antigua y por ende,más histórica de la ciudad... Gracias... gracias por enaltecer a Lima de ésta manera,sobretodo con tu gran calidad intelectual,con tu excelente buen gusto,con el empeño y cariño que le pones a todos tus threads.... *Un Forista de LUJO... *:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Espectacular! Precioso! me encantó el thread! :applause:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Una belleza. Es increíble que en Lima hayan tantos lugares hermosos como estos 

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Whoa....!! mas lo q demore esperando q cargara cada una de las imagenes pero feliz xq valio la pena, ya ni se q decirte xq he dicho miles de veces lo talentoso q eres ademas de los tantos elogios q debes recibir no solo en el foro peruano sino en todo scc. En serio eres todo un orgullo para nosotros.

Mis Felicitaciones


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente thread, me ecanta esta iglesia. Las fotos espectaculares.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Te afanas jaja Muy buen thread (como siempre).

PD: Ya no sé cómo florearte, agotas mis floros .


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

felicitaciones Manuel!, te pasaste!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda es ""El Thread"" de San Pedro de Lima, magnìficas fotos, buena explicaciòn, detalles ... y sobretodo ... a uno lo deja pidiendo mas (se nota el esfuerzo desplegado para ilustrarnos y mostrar nuestra riqueza cultural a to2) ... Salu2 Manuel :colgate:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos, felicitaciones.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uff! San Pedro es WOW! 

Juju yo entré a la Sacristía xD :banana:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Thread del maaaaaaaaaaL...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy sobria para mi gusto, al menos en su aspecto exterior. Sin embargo, debo reconocer de que no está, sino es reluciente.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

QUE FOTAZOS!!!
MIS FAVORITAS: LA DEL PASILLO CON LAS MONJAS Y EL DE LA VIRGEN DE LA O.
GRACIAS POR POSTEARLAS.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

tus thread me deja perplejo tienes un don


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Excelente thread, Dodi ya lo dijo, eres un forista de lujo por el detalle y dedicación que tienes para hacer los threads :applause:.

Muy ilustrativas las fotos y magnífica tu exposición


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Una belleza de la arquitectura colonial limeña, felicitaciones Imanol como siempre, tus fotos se pasan.


----------

